# Connie's Photos



## Douglas (Nov 15, 2019)

It's now a year that Connie has been with me!

She appears in good health. Although mid year the vet diagnosed her with a minor infection. During her recovery she spent much more time with me. Often flying to me if I started to leave her vicinity (even during feeding sessions inside her cage!).
Once recovered, her priorities quickly changed! Back to calling out (loudly) to the local rainbow lorikeets, and the return of the "disapproving" squawk.

Introduced her to pellets early in the year. She eats the crumble variety, but much prefers seed. Not eating many vegetables, but is keen on broccolini.
She is most likely to try something from my hand, especially if it's food *I'm* eating!!

More recently she likes to nibble gently, but determinedly around my eyes. This is preferable to my nose. Or trying to insert her beak into my mouth, which she often attempts if given half a chance!

It's been more difficult to take videos or photos, as she quickly seizes upon my phone. 
Posted are a few images captured during the year.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Connie is looking beautiful and obviously loves you very much!

Thank you for sharing her updates with us. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad to see an update on little Connie! She's absolutely precious and clearly loves you dearly. What precious photos to see  

Thanks so much for the great pics and the smile


----------

